# Everyone Else/Modern?



## JoeCrow (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey, since Ambient got folded into EN Publishing, I figured that this would be the place to ask. Are there any plans to put out a d20 Modern version of Everyone Else/Librum Ceteri? The medieval version's been really useful, and a modern version would come in really handy, too.


----------



## Dextra (Jun 24, 2003)

I've been speaking with one of the authors, and we're working on two Everyone Else/Librum Ceteri projects:  Everyone Else, non-human edition, and Everyone Else, Modern edition.  
No news as to when either will be ready, sorry, but I'll post that sortof info as soon as I know!

Glad you like EE!


----------



## JoeCrow (Jun 24, 2003)

Rockin'! Eagerly awaiting, and all that.


----------

